# Flea markets? what do you buy?



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

If you go to flea markets what do you buy? Why buy at a flea market? Im asking because Im concerting starting to sell at some of them around here. What would you like to see at the flea market?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

It all depends. There is a local flea market here every summer that always has something different. People selling antiques, beadwork, old baseball cards, etc. 

Every now and then I may buy some tools if there is anything good. Or antiques if they catch my fancy. My wife collects earrings and necklaces if she sees something she likes.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

We have a permanent 'flea market' south of town, with building, booths & tables to rent, etc. You can find most anything there.
We have bought produce there, as prices are better than the grocery store, and it's local-grown. I like helping the local folks before the national companies!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We buy all sorts of things at flea mkts. I've bought oil lamps,fabric,books on self sufficiency(sp) skills. Hubby just bought some gun cleaning supplies cheaply. I just bought a box with all sorts of sewing supplies ( machine and hand needles,spools of new thread, straight pins). There were all kinds of fishing gear last week. Hubby bought a big bunch of metal joints ( thats all I know to all them) for making our own awnings using tarps and pipes. Last week I bought some enamal on steel bowls because I have a brick floor in the kitchen and you don't want to drop anything on it because it'll break. I can even break Corel dishes LOL We will buy camo clothes IF they're priced right. Some people want to charge almost new prices for stuff that is faded and used hard. Forget that!
In the past we've bought nice gallon canteens from Coleman,an industrial first-aid box with supplies in it,heavy duty chains,hubby's bought some hand tools.
We look for anything we can use in a SHTF situation and we can add to our preps.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

We tend to buy fishing and camping equipment, books and tools.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

catsraven said:


> If you go to flea markets what do you buy? Why buy at a flea market? Im asking because Im concerting starting to sell at some of them around here. What would you like to see at the flea market?


The flea-market that I like to goto is also a farmer's market where I can purchase locally raised / grown food-stuffs. I get bison meat there (ground, steak, jerky, etc) for very good price, honey / corn / tomatoes / eggs / etc from the local Hutterites that have booths setup there. I also have purchased electronics (there is an antique radio-shop there), books (lots of books), hand-made leather work (shoes, jackets, etc, made onsite to fit you) and such.

There are some really great food kiosks there as well serving some amazing "home-made" food - baking (pies, cakes, cookies), meats (bison, lamb, pork, venison, sausage, etc), sandwiches, soups ... I am getting hungry now!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

lol NaeKid go eat something! Would anyone buy things like TP, toothpaste, Band aids, Things that you use every day?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

At the flea-market that I goto, there isn't anything like that there. 

As for "everyday" items like TP, toothpaste, etc - if it was "homemade" and sold at the flea-market, I might be tempted to try it out. As it stands now, I go to the warehouse and purchase my supplies by the case-lot and store it as such. The warehouse sells primarily to "C-stores" and they price their products accordingly.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

catsraven said:


> lol NaeKid go eat something! Would anyone buy things like TP, toothpaste, Band aids, Things that you use every day?


If the price is right.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

The Flea market/farmers market that my Husband always goes to does have a "store" in it that sells shampoo, soap, diapers, deodorants, household cleaners, toilet paper, etc. They seem to do a good business. (They also sell dented canned foods.)


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The ones I hit up have the same, although it's usually separate stalls, specializing in different soaps and textiles.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok most of the stuff would be priced between 1$ and 2$.


----------

